# Boyd Bikes 50mm Carbon Clinchers?



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Is anyone on here riding these? They sound like they're light and cheap, but I was wondering if anyone has any 'real' experience with them. I'm looking for a carbon clincher that I can use everyday.... Reynolds assaults are at the top of my list, but I wondered if I should consider these Boyd wheels as well. Anyone know if they're strong?... and stiff enough for a rider whos weight fluctuates from ~170-180 (on-season to off - although off season up here in the north means they wouldn't see much riding at my heavy weight)

ANy opinions would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## lowcadence (Sep 6, 2009)

Twiggy, I did this original assessment of Boyd wheels a while ago. I liked them so well, I bought a set of them. I'll give you a short answer here, but I'll plan on giving a more thurough review at LowCadence.com soon.

http://lowcadence.com/2010/04/02/boyd-bikes-c50s-first-impression/

The wheels are a pleasure to ride. They are stiff and quiet. I have raced both road and criteriums with them and have grown confident in them. Whether it is going hard into the corner or riding over rough tarmac, the wheels have been bullet proof.

The wheels are also pretty light for their depth. I am able to put in a very respectable time on the local climb (Paris Mountain of the USPro RR Championship circuit) running the set. It is a good all around wheel set.

I have heard from one person that the wheels could develop a "hop" in the carbon, but I have not experienced it, nor have I actually seen evidence of this. However, I am certain that any issues would be taken care of by the good folks at Boyd Bikes.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I am looking at these as well, but I am 205 off season 190 in season. I want an everyday wheel which means everyday because I will probably not compete much anymore. Too much life in the way, a good thing... This does not mean that I won't challenge those I ride with though.... : )


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I emailed Mr.Boyd and he told me that if I'm worried about stifness they can 2x on both sides of the rear wheel instead of just the driveside.... Sounds tempting.... only thing really holding me back is my already high visa bill.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

what did he say about use as a day to day wheel? I may have to message him...


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Claimed that they would be fine...and says they have a 200lb sprinter who rides on them all the time.... but then again, who knows for real? I'd love to get an unbiased review!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am 185 lbs and i was told the same thing. that if they used the 2x in the rear wheels, i would be fine. he also mentioned the fact that many riders using his wheel for everyday, are about my weight.

i might place my order this friday. i'd like to hear first hand experiences before pulling the trigger.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone concerned about the alloy freehub body? Do you think there would be any risk of the cassette scoring the body? I'm considering ordering too...just waiting to hear whether there are any more first-hand experiences....


----------



## lust4bikes (Aug 1, 2010)

*got 50mm Boyd Carbon Clinchers*

Got them last Tuesday and have put 200 miles and about 15000 feet of climbing. Claimed weight is 1460, my wheels weigh 1470 w/o skewers or tires. Observations so far:
no benefit climbing (and no penalty either). I was using Mavic Ksyrium ES before that & they weigh 1485 g. They totally rock in the flats and on the descents! Braking is sure and predictable. On Labor Day part of my ride went along the Pacific coast with formidable headwinds. The wheels really shine here. I was worried about cross winds. Maybe during the winter I'll get a better test. Felt fresher after my rides than usual. Could this be the "new shoelace" factor? So far, I love these wheels!


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had Boyd 50 carbon clinchers for several years on my Orbea. They have been great and plan on buying another set for another bike. Totally agree with the comments of Lust and Low Cadence. Great value and service. Lots of teams in SC and GA ride them


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the 38mm clinchers. They're my everyday wheels and theyre holding up fine. 

Im a lightweight thought (145lbs)


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

holy thread revival. Boyd doesn't make the 50mm clinchers anymore


----------

